# Video source not showing



## LMC23 (Jun 25, 2020)

We are using a Hauppauge A/V capture device into a Win10 PC. The capture device is working properly, as there is video in its preview window. I selected video capture device in OBS sources, and it recognizes the device. I have audio levels but no video on the OBS screen. I can see video if I switch to Window Capture source, so OBS is seeing it, but it does not display when video capture device is activated. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/esXqx7OPsy77HEIb


----------



## R1CH (Jun 25, 2020)

15:43:04.298: DShow: Run failed (0x800705AA): Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service.

This usually means you have it open in another application. Only a single app can use a device at once.


----------



## LMC23 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you for the reply. After initially experiencing the problem mentioned above, I accidently got this to work by disconnecting/reconnecting the USB device. No idea why that helped but it did so I know this CAN work as desired. Unfortunately, after moving the PC to it's permanent location the problem resurfaced and the quick fix is no longer effective. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## LMC23 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you, this problem has been resolved. For anyone interested, R1CH was correct. The Capture device software cannot be active at the same time as OBS or the video won't display. Thanks, R1CH!


----------

